

Ask HN: How to get acquired? - anondude

Are there any good resources on how to get acquired? I am in a strange situation. I believe my company should be an attractive acquisition target. How do I engineer the acquisition?<p>Cold calling or meeting someone with the intent to sell might not be the best way. A buddy of mine is an investment banker. Should I get him involved? What would you suggest?
======
ScottWhigham
I don't know - haven't done it - but I can say that, generally when I see
these questions, the first things people ask tend to be about both competitors
who might be acquirers and/or huge conglomerates that might be
developing/developed something similar and might wish to purchase you to save
time or gain market share. What can you share with us along those lines?

Good luck!

~~~
anondude
Sure. The industry is dominated by large competitors, two public companies and
four backed by large conglomerates with deep pockets. All of them spend
millions of dollars in advertising and attracting users. Its a highly
competitive market and we've been able to carve a niche with very little
investments.

It a mature market, from a technology standpoint.

------
p01nd3xt3r
[http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2008/07/15/tips-for-
getting-a...](http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2008/07/15/tips-for-getting-
acquired-and-acquiring-others-from-eddie-pasatiempo-of-the-clarion-group/)

